# Binoculars



## Angel Eyes (Oct 12, 2019)

Does anyone have a opinion for the best binoculars for less than $120. Thanks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optic...YS7VC5MV93K7GY07D&refRID=83QYS7VC5MV93K7GY07D


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 14, 2019)

Leopold BX-1 Mckenzie


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 15, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Leopold BX-1 Mckenzie



Not familiar with this model but have always used Leupold.  Couple years ago, the whole objective broke off on the left side of my binos as it was in the negatives outside.  Sent them back to Leupold.  They sent me a brand new pair of Rogues with a note that read, "We are sorry but we no longer make this model.  Please accept this newer model and our sincere apology."  I'm a customer for life.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 15, 2019)

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B004P1IMFA/?coliid=I1ELDK7U7SP4IO&colid=1F3X5JDOI7O3N&psc=1 

I have used these Celestron's for going on 5 years now. They are extremely popular in the bird watching community and they use binoculars a lot! I'm actually about to order a second pair to keep in the boat.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 16, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B004P1IMFA/?coliid=I1ELDK7U7SP4IO&colid=1F3X5JDOI7O3N&psc=1
> 
> I have used these Celestron's for going on 5 years now. They are extremely popular in the bird watching community and they use binoculars a lot! I'm actually about to order a second pair to keep in the boat.


How big are these ? I had a small pair from bushnell that I carried in my vest when skwerl huntin. Their disappearance remains a mystery  ! My eyes and age cause me to need some help seeing them laying flat in fork anymore. Reply with reply button if ya will. My memory about this post may fade away.
Thanks


----------



## transfixer (Oct 16, 2019)

I bought a set of Leupold Yosemite's a couple years ago, 10x30,  I didn't pay but $89 on clearance at Academy,  just looked them up and they are now $199,  so they don't fit your budget,  but I have been more than impressed with them ,  being prism binos they are not only compact,  but extremely clear and sharp ,   I'd probably go with Leupold,   although I know Vortex makes some quality stuff.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 16, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> How big are these ? I had a small pair from bushnell that I carried in my vest when skwerl huntin. Their disappearance remains a mystery  ! My eyes and age cause me to need some help seeing them laying flat in fork anymore. Reply with reply button if ya will. My memory about this post may fade away.
> Thanks




The specs say they are 7x3x8 inches. Not huge, but not tiny either. About the same size as most 10x42's that I've seen.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 30, 2019)

I like my Leupold BX-1 Yosemite Binocular 6x30mm If you cant see em it's too dark to shoot.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optic...YS7VC5MV93K7GY07D&refRID=83QYS7VC5MV93K7GY07D


Bad link


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Dusty Roads said:


> Bad link



They were on sale so the link has changed, thanks.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 12, 2019)

Nikon Action 8X40/Had a long time,excellant.
Always use with wide Nikon neck strap.


----------



## delacroix (Nov 14, 2019)

Kowa YF series is what Leupold Yosemite used to be.


----------



## CroMagnum (Apr 2, 2020)

Dustin Pate said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B004P1IMFA/?coliid=I1ELDK7U7SP4IO&colid=1F3X5JDOI7O3N&psc=1
> 
> I have used these Celestron's for going on 5 years now. They are extremely popular in the bird watching community and they use binoculars a lot! I'm actually about to order a second pair to keep in the boat.


I've been looking at the Celestron Gamekeeper 10x50. Think I'm gonna get'em


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 3, 2020)

Zhumell 10x42 short barrel binoculars. Have had them for several years and they have been outstanding for me.

4.4 out of 5 stars with 374 reviews.
They also have an 8x42 version depending on your preference.

$95 and change on Ebay


----------



## Paleo (Apr 9, 2020)

If you have some time I'd recommend going to the cloudynights.com astronomy forum  binocular sub-forum. It has a couple of decades worth of information and opinions on everything from opera glasses to  the modern successors to giant anti-aircraft and ship binoculars and everything in between. A lot of used binoculars sell on their classified forum too.


----------



## CroMagnum (Apr 9, 2020)

Paleo said:


> If you have some time I'd recommend going to the cloudynights.com astronomy forum  binocular sub-forum. It has a couple of decades worth of information and opinions on everything from opera glasses to  the modern successors to giant anti-aircraft and ship binoculars and everything in between. A lot of used binoculars sell on their classified forum too.


 Good info Paleo, and I hadn't considered buying used but it does have some appeal. I really appreciate your input. Stay safe out there and many thanks!


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Apr 25, 2020)

We use binoculars very often and have many brands from cheap to expensive. I firmly believe you should check out Meade we have been really impressed with them. I lost my first pair and replaced them right away with the ones we have now. They are now our first choice.


----------

